# found these round my pond while having a tidy up



## scott the bot (Mar 12, 2007)

I lifted a rock to remove a weed by its root and found this



Its the smallest Newt i've ever come across

I then found this little feller



Cracking little Toad 

and then Mr Frog made an apperance



love my pond area :flrt:


----------



## kymberleyo (Jun 10, 2012)

awww soo cute. I would love to have a wee pond area. :2thumb:


----------



## scott the bot (Mar 12, 2007)

you need a little space


heres me pond


----------



## Silkmoth (May 6, 2012)

It looks like a beautiful haven. How peaceful. Not at all suprising your pond area is teeming with wildlife. xx


----------



## H BOMB (Jul 27, 2010)

I also have a small natural pond at the rear of the garden,it was put in for my son to keep him away from the koi pond.I live on an estate although on the edge of a golf course, the pond has been in for 3 years now.We also have frogs and newts and new this year a resident hedgehog.Im amazed that leaving just a small area of garden free from pestisides and planting up with wild flowers can attract so much wildlife,no matter where you live.


----------



## H BOMB (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## scott the bot (Mar 12, 2007)

It's really matured this year
My wife keeps moaning that I need to tidy it up.
But I keep telling her it's perfect the way it is


----------



## williams22 (Apr 11, 2012)

If anyone wanna break up with there girl then they should invite her to there backyard and show them those little things ! :2thumb: (its over its over)


----------



## t7ikryujkm (Jun 27, 2012)

We also have frogs and newts and new this year a resident hedgehog.Im amazed that leaving just a small area of garden free from pestisides and planting up with wild flowers can attract so much wildlife,no matter where you live.


----------



## steven1 (Jun 15, 2012)

aww i would love a pond but affraid my back garden wouldnt be good enough for one


----------



## H BOMB (Jul 27, 2010)

I dont think it matters how big your garden is we have a tiny koi pond nothing special and the natural pond is tiny as well.We live in a built up area and never thought it would attract the wildlife it has.You dont even need anything flash and expensive and im not much of a gardener just love animals.


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

I could sit in that back garden all evening and happily watch all the wildlife! My gardens very basic, I'm not particularly green-fingered and its mostly for the dog to enjoy. I wish I had the time to invest in sprucing it up a bit.
: victory:


----------



## henry415 (Apr 1, 2012)

Great! I too have a small wildlife pond. It's stuffed with critters!:2thumb:


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

Great Job, wild pond looks epic!  - newt is dead sweet too!


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

williams22 said:


> If anyone wanna break up with there girl then they should invite her to there backyard and show them those little things ! :2thumb: (its over its over)


I sincerely hope no one ever tries to make ms break up with them over newts o.o They would be sat waiting while I aww'd over them and talked about the pet newts I had as a child xD Who moved in to our pond and started a colony. 

Sorry guys! Give me newts and you are stuck with me :whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

H BOMB said:


> I also have a small natural pond at the rear of the garden,it was put in for my son to keep him away from the koi pond.I live on an estate although on the edge of a golf course, the pond has been in for 3 years now.We also have frogs and newts and new this year a resident hedgehog.Im amazed that leaving just a small area of garden free from pestisides and planting up with wild flowers can attract so much wildlife,no matter where you live.


I hope you have a shallow beach/sloping area or a large rock at the edge to help the hedgehog if it falls into the pond! :2thumb: Hedgehogs are pretty good swimmers, but they need a way to clamber out if they fall into ponds.

We have a shallow pebble 'beach' that leads out of ours just in case.


----------



## Shelleyred (Jul 11, 2010)

What a beautiful pond and cute lil critters!!


----------



## SmexyHerps (Dec 14, 2012)

The newt is a baby smooth newt, they're so cute but my fave's have to be male great crested newts:flrt:


----------

